
Marketing teardown: Open Listings (YC W15) - rgbrgb
http://paulmontreal.com/the-feels/
======
rgbrgb
Hi HN, we got Paul to do a quick marketing teardown of Open Listings and I
think he came back with some interesting insights -- always good to get
feedback from fresh eyes. Thought some people here might find it interesting
too (also he does these for free!).

